# Palit GTX 770 JetStream 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 30, 2013)

Palit has equipped their GTX 770 JetStream with a 2.5-slot cooler that promises lower temperatures and improved fan noise. The card also comes with a large 100 MHz overclock, which is amongst the highest available.

*Show full review*


----------



## OneCool (May 30, 2013)

That mem oc is crazy.


----------



## RsdFnd (Jun 2, 2013)

*GTX 770 non-OC*

I've a silly question since i never do overclocking for any GPU in my life, i just buy, install and play as it is. Will it be waste of money if i buy gtx 770 without doing any overclocking adjustment at all? can it support any 2013 games at max settings?


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2013)

RsdFnd said:


> I've a silly question since i never do overclocking for any GPU in my life, i just buy, install and play as it is. Will it be waste of money if i buy gtx 770 without doing any overclocking adjustment at all? can it support any 2013 games at max settings?



Check out the benchmarks for the non-OC version: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_770/


----------



## RsdFnd (Jun 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> Check out the benchmarks for the non-OC version: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_770/



I've read many forum and see benchmark chart, also have read the link u gave previously, but i just don't know whether the benchmark represents the standard gtx 770, or it has been OC but not stated. so..if the link you gave was really for the standard non-OC thanks a lot.


----------

